# NFL Draft this weekend



## 870 XPRS

Anybody got any big plans or bold predictions???

The vikings are keeping pretty tight lipped about what their intentions are. My personal gut feelings are that they are going to move up to pick Cutler from Vanderbilt. What i'd like to see them do however is take the best available LB at #17 and go with a 2nd tier QB in either their 2nd pick of the 2nd rd or 1st pick of the 3rd rd.

I'll be perched in front of NFL Network with a Miller all afternoon.


----------



## Tator

the same miller all fricken afternoon????? the same one ???? are you crazy????? I'd pick you for a guy to have about 15-20 millers all afternoon

I'll be at a wedding, too bad we can't have the year we did last year, that was last year right???? don't remember that one too well......


----------



## 870 XPRS

I'm putting about an 80% on the vikings taking Ernie Sims. I'd like to see Chad Greenway still available at 17, but it looks like he'll be gone by then.

I sure hope the vikes don't take a RB at 17.


----------



## waterwolf

KFAN's mock draft has the Vikes taking Jay Cutler with the 17th pick.

Not sure if he will slide that far, but he sounds like a stud.


----------



## SlipperySam

So did Ryan Leaf.....


----------



## 870 XPRS

SlipperySam said:


> So did Ryan Leaf.....


So did John Elway................. :huh:

You just never know.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Hey SlipperSam, are the lions going with Chad Jackson or Santonio Holmes in the first round??? Need another wideout don't they?


----------



## SlipperySam

The Lions will draft another QB in the line of Long, Ware, Peete, Batch, Harrington.....


----------



## SlipperySam

Actually I just heard a scenario on a local sports radio station that has detroit trading 1st round picks with minnesota and minnesota giving up their 2nd round pick to get Cutler....Good Idea I think. We need more draft picks to blow......


----------



## 870 XPRS

I would not be opposed to that scenario. The vikings have 5 picks in the first 3 rd's the way it is. If the front office truly believes that Cutler is the right fit for their system, that would not be that horrible of a trade. They would still have a 2nd rounder, and 2 thirds to toy with. The more I read on Ernie Sims however, the more I like the way he would fit into the vikings new defensive scheme.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Mario Williams just signed with the texans and will be the #1 overall pick in the draft. I bet this makes the saints happy, their phone must be ringing off the hook right now with offers for Reggie Bush.


----------



## KEN W

Just so the *^%^*$#* Packers don't move up to #2 and get him.....don't want to see him twice a year :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n

Vikes took Chad Greenway OLB from Iowa.... the guy is a serious stud! I"m surprised he was still on the board at 17!

I think this was an AWESOME pick for the Vikes... the kid has a hard work ethic and he's definitely a corn fed, lunch pail kinda guy who won't disappoint us!

Ryan


----------



## djleye

I get a little nervous when the Vikes second two picks come out and say that even they are surprised they were picked so high........Make syou wonder if we got the steal of the day or the duds of the day......Time will tell.


----------



## KEN W

I heard Childress this morning and he basically said linebacker was No. 1 priority.They had that QB from Alabama as No. 4 and felt he wouldn't be there 20 picks later.

You basically have to trust the guys making the picks and then years ahead and critisize.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 870 XPRS

A guy could easily argue that denver had one of the best drafts this year. They kept extremely quiet and sniped Cutler, and addressed many of the other needs that they had on the team. Who knows if the Walker deal will turn out, depending on his knee of course but that was also a good move.

Ken, agreed that we'll have to give it some time before we criticize those 2nd round picks. At the same time it is pretty hard not too, judging be all the expert analyst reactions and from hearing some speculation on where other teams had those players falling.

What do you guys think about Cedric Griffin? Do you guys think he'll be moving to S or he'll turn out to be an alright nickle type DB?


----------



## KEN W

870....

Here is what I'm talking about.Vikings 2003 draft....all 7 picks made the team.Everyone said it was one of the best Viking's drafts ever.Look what is left 3 years later.....only Williams is a quality player and still left.Henderson may be in his make or break year.....the rest are gone.No one can say a draft is great or a bust until a few years later.Experts or not. :eyeroll:

Round Pick Player Pos School 
1 9(9) Kevin Williams DT Oklahoma St. 
2 8(40) E.J. Henderson ILB Maryland 
3 7(71) Nate Burleson WR Nevada 
4 8(105) Onterrio Smith* HB Oregon 
6 7(180) Eddie Johnson P Idaho St. 
6 17(190) Mike Nattiel OLB Florida 
7 7(221) Keenan Howry


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Don't forget comedic value Ken. Onterrio took the taco on that one...


----------



## djleye

But Ken, You just illustrated the point that the Vikings, for one reason or another, NEVER seem to draft well. I hope, as much as anyone, that I am wrong, believe me!!

I just cannot believe the arrogance of this staff that they know better than everyone else in football.

Time will tell and I hope I get to come back on this board and say I was wrong, nothing would make me happier. The Vikes are really all we have left. The Twins stink, The Wolves will be horrible for years thank to Mchale, and I don't like hockey (plus they aren't any good either).


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Well since I'm always dead on accurate on my sports predictions, :lol: be it the Twins offseason, (did nothing and is showing that so far) , gopher hockey, (was deathly scared of playing in grand Forks) I didn't like the Williamson, Williams, whoever the he// he is pick last year, I thought that the Vikes did just ok this year at #17 but after that ??? I would have liked to have seen them make a move for Cutler or Leinert with QB being a need for the future.


----------



## KEN W

One thing a lot of people forget is that Lienart is left-handed.....meaning a remaking of your offensive line with the right tackle and guard protecting his back.....weak spots for the Vikes.

Evidently the coaches figured they needed a top linebacker more than a QB.The glamor spots are offense....but they really need to improve defense and I was glad to see 4 of the 6 picks on defense.

Chris.....that is also the draft where they turned their pick in 2 spots late.


----------



## 870 XPRS

KEN W said:


> One thing a lot of people forget is that Lienart is left-handed.....meaning a remaking of your offensive line with the right tackle and guard protecting his back.....weak spots for the Vikes.


Good thing it won't be an issue for the Cards,, their whole line is weak. They have a tremendous amount of talent at the skill positions i.e., Edge, Bolding, and Fitzgerald but what do you do when you don't have a line......lose football games.


----------



## KEN W

870 XPRS said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing a lot of people forget is that Lienart is left-handed.....meaning a remaking of your offensive line with the right tackle and guard protecting his back.....weak spots for the Vikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it won't be an issue for the Cards,, their whole line is weak. They have a tremendous amount of talent at the skill positions i.e., Edge, Bolding, and Fitzgerald but what do you do when you don't have a line......lose football games.
Click to expand...

Running for his life....can you say....Fran Tarkington???


----------



## KEN W

Here's some quotes from the newest #1 pick of the Minnesota Vikings. He is addressing his home town in South Dakota right after being drafted by the purple...GOTTA LOVE HIM ALREADY..."Packer crap"... :beer:

Chad Greenway, the Iowa linebacker picked by the Vikings with the 17th 
selection, watched the draft on ESPN at the family farm in Mount Vernon. After receiving the good news, he headed into town to share it with some of Mount Vernon's 470 residents.

"This doesn't happen to every small town in the world, but it happened to us,'' Greenway told the crowd gathered at the Mount Vernon High School gym. "I want to thank all of you for being behind me the whole way.''

Greenway also took a lighthearted jab at the town's Green Bay fans.

"I know we got some Packer fans around here,'' Greenway said, "but you're going to have to switch over. To be honest with you, you're all going to have to get rid of that Packer crap.'' :bartime: :toofunny:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 870 XPRS

:beer: Here's to our new Packer Killer :sniper:


----------



## KEN W

Here is another reason not to get to hot and bothered right away about a draft.....

2001 draft....thanks Denny. :eyeroll:

1 27 Michael Bennett HB Wisconsin 
2 57 Willie Howard DT Stanford 
3 69 Eric Kelly CB Kentucky 
3 86 Brock Williams CB Notre Dame 
4 130 Shawn Worthen DT TCU 
4 131 Cedric James WR TCU 
5 157 Patrick Chukwurah OLB Wyoming 
6 189 Carey Scott CB Kentucky St. 
7 225 Brian Crawford OT Western Oregon


----------



## mburgess

I've been an Eagles fan for all my years. Maybe the only one in the upper midwest. I've always been a big fan of Childress, as he has always been able to get the most out of his offenses with minimal talent. When the Eagles had TO the first year he showed that with the right weapons he can call a good game. I believe the Eagles and Patriots plan for the future better than any team in the league. 4 years ago the Eagles drafted Lito Sheppard, Michael Lewis, Sheldon Brown, and Brian Westbrook in one draft. 3 Probowlers from one draft is an amazing accomplishment, but this is how you truly grade a draft 3-4 years down the road. Childress is from the same school of thought as Andy Reid. He has done a lot this offseason and has been very tight lipped about it. I hear talk shows on the fan and half the Viking fan base is for what he is doing and the other fan base is against it. All I can say to Viking fans is get used to it! If he is anythiing like big Andy he will do what he wants and not have a care in the world what the fan base thinks. Eagles message boards are damn near off the hook talking about our lack of receivers, and I don't think he cares at all. He knows he has won a lot of games with worse receivers than we have now. Childress has started building this team exactly the way the Birds built their team when Andy took over seven years ago. He will build an offensive line, have an old QB around for a year and groom a young one to be his man for awhile. I the meantime he will count on his defense to keep him in games and put mega pressure on his present QB not to lose games for you. If the Vikes can play D like they did at the end of the year, they will win 10 games this year and make the playoffs if BJ stays healthy. Greenway is an immediate starter, and that is all you can ask for from a draft. The rest will work itself out in the next 3-4 years and then you can grade the draft. As far as the Birds I think they had a great draft and should have dominant offensive and defensive lines again, but the NFC east has become a difficult division and whatever team can stay healthy will win the division. I feel the Vikes have a legitimate shot at winning the Central, because the Pack is horrible (5win team next season), the lions are always the lions, and the Bears are the worst 12 win team I have ever seen last year. I've never been much of a Vikes fan, but love Childress and I will find myself pulling for the Vikes this year.


----------

